# Babies for adoption in SE Wyoming



## Reedrat (Oct 17, 2014)

As much as I would like to keep them all, I have four boys and two girls for adoption. They are sweet and friendly, and are used to a busy household that includes young children. I prefer them to go in same sex pairs. They are 30 days old.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

They are just precious! I would love one if I didn't just get my own litter full of pups this morning


----------

